# Sub-Contractors looking for Snow Plowing Work? - IL & IN



## Steve Golyzniak

Leading Snow & Ice Management company looking for sub-contractors with:

Pick Up's w/ Plows and/or spreaders
Salters
Loaders
Skids

In all areas across the state of IL and NW Indiana. Large commercial accounts!

Please contact Steve Golyzniak at 847-695-0080 or at [email protected].

Don't delay spots fill up quickly!


----------



## noplower

a member posted last year that Tovar does not use subs with only one truck. is that true ?


----------



## Steve Golyzniak

Tovar uses subs with good equipment and experienced operators for their equipment. We want to partner with the best in the industry whether that means one truck or a dozen. Depending on the area and the need will determine work. 

What area are you in?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Steve Golyzniak;1819336 said:


> Tovar uses subs with good equipment and experienced operators for their equipment. We want to partner with the best in the industry whether that means one truck or a dozen. Depending on the area and the need will determine work.
> 
> What area are you in?


Well that's sounds good. Its about time leading snow contractors stepped up and started paying those who invest good money in their EQM. I'm assuming now you pay more for a newer truck with a 8foot vs a older truck with the same size?

Noe saying older trucks/eqm will break down quicker, just has a slightly higher chance.

Are you willing to discuss in a open forum the pay tier, Hourly, flat rate or commission?

What's the timeline on paying out?

GPS involved?

Ever have probleming paying out?

Ever let sub's sit out or wait longer to call them out before your trucks?

Are you a owner or what's the title you hold?

The reason I ask is cause the internet is dull of carp and people that have 1st knowledge have conflicting info. We have seen more then a few post about Chicago contractors ripping people off and PS should not be a tool to do that.

I think all call contractors seeking subs thru PS should have little to hide.


----------



## noplower

Steve Golyzniak;1819336 said:


> Tovar uses subs with good equipment and experienced operators for their equipment. We want to partner with the best in the industry whether that means one truck or a dozen. Depending on the area and the need will determine work.
> 
> What area are you in?


http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1641546&postcount=12010


----------



## JustJeff

I worked for them last year and plan on doing so again. You have a option for either a 15 day pay-out (with a 4% deduction for doing so) or a 30 day pay-out for full agreed upon price. I got my checks late a couple of times last year, but never a big problem, and the girl I deal with in the office is really good about getting you straightened out if you have a problem. They did have gps last year, but the girl in the office told me that they're not using them this year. I was never let "sit out" while their trucks were out working (to my knowledge), as a matter of fact my route supervisor called me in an hour or two early several times last year when they were calling for heavy snow and I had to sit for awhile until there was enough to plow, and I was also getting paid to wait. 

Very few complaints from me. It did sometimes seem like the left hand didn't know what the right hand was doing, but nothing serious at all, and keep in mind, last year was a borderline record snowfall year. As I said, I'm definitely going to work for them again this year. Everybody I dealt with were decent to me.

And P.S., the link above that was posted was wrong, and I couldn't understand everything the guy was saying. Either one too many drinks, or the guy just can't spell worth a ****.


----------



## noplower

Harleyjeff;1819572 said:


> I worked for them last year and plan on doing so again. You have a option for either a 15 day pay-out (with a 4% deduction for doing so) or a 30 day pay-out for full agreed upon price. I got my checks late a couple of times last year, but never a big problem, and the girl I deal with in the office is really good about getting you straightened out if you have a problem. They did have gps last year, but the girl in the office told me that they're not using them this year. I was never let "sit out" while their trucks were out working (to my knowledge), as a matter of fact my route supervisor called me in an hour or two early several times last year when they were calling for heavy snow and I had to sit for awhile until there was enough to plow, and I was also getting paid to wait.
> 
> Very few complaints from me. It did sometimes seem like the left hand didn't know what the right hand was doing, but nothing serious at all, and keep in mind, last year was a borderline record snowfall year. As I said, I'm definitely going to work for them again this year. Everybody I dealt with were decent to me.
> 
> And P.S., the link above that was posted was wrong, and I couldn't understand everything the guy was saying. Either one too many drinks, or the guy just can't spell worth a ****.


At first said he was ripped off by Tovar but when pressed he back tracked and said that was subbing for a guy subbing for Tovar. ( in the above link)I asked him why he just didn't sub for Tovar directly and he came back with the BS story that they don't use single guys .


----------



## JustJeff

He was wrong. I have one truck and they had no problem with that.


----------



## dodge2500

Harleyjeff;1819572 said:


> I worked for them last year and plan on doing so again. You have a option for either a 15 day pay-out (with a 4% deduction for doing so) or a 30 day pay-out for full agreed upon price. I got my checks late a couple of times last year, but never a big problem, and the girl I deal with in the office is really good about getting you straightened out if you have a problem. They did have gps last year, but the girl in the office told me that they're not using them this year. I was never let "sit out" while their trucks were out working (to my knowledge), as a matter of fact my route supervisor called me in an hour or two early several times last year when they were calling for heavy snow and I had to sit for awhile until there was enough to plow, and I was also getting paid to wait.
> 
> Very few complaints from me. It did sometimes seem like the left hand didn't know what the right hand was doing, but nothing serious at all, and keep in mind, last year was a borderline record snowfall year. As I said, I'm definitely going to work for them again this year. Everybody I dealt with were decent to me.
> 
> And P.S., the link above that was posted was wrong, and I couldn't understand everything the guy was saying. Either one too many drinks, or the guy just can't spell worth a ****.


I too have had a great experience with Tovar. The office staff has been great to deal with as well as the route managers. Yes there are times that the right hand doesn't know what the left is doing but never a big deal. Our route manager was always awesome to deal with. Payment was always spot on and if there was ever a mistake, they took care of it right away. They have been great the last 4 years and hopefully many more years to come. If only all larger companies could treat their subs this good, we wouldn't have so many problems in the industry. Others may have other experiences but ours has been all positive. No we are not a one truck operation but I am sure they would be happy to use anyone of great quality, integrity, and professionalism.


----------



## JustJeff

Dodge2500 I agree with your evaluation and I'm glad we can all make some money, do professional work and get a little bit ahead.


----------



## Defcon 5

1olddogtwo;1819347 said:


> Well that's sounds good. Its about time leading snow contractors stepped up and started paying those who invest good money in their EQM. I'm assuming now you pay more for a newer truck with a 8foot vs a older truck with the same size?
> 
> Noe saying older trucks/eqm will break down quicker, just has a slightly higher chance.
> 
> Are you willing to discuss in a open forum the pay tier, Hourly, flat rate or commission?
> 
> What's the timeline on paying out?
> 
> GPS involved?
> 
> Ever have probleming paying out?
> 
> Ever let sub's sit out or wait longer to call them out before your trucks?
> 
> Are you a owner or what's the title you hold?
> 
> The reason I ask is cause the internet is dull of carp and people that have 1st knowledge have conflicting info. We have seen more then a few post about
> 
> Chicago contractors ripping people off and PS should not be a tool to do that.
> 
> I think all call contractors seeking subs thru PS should have little to hide.


...........


----------



## dheavychevy38

Tovar is a good company to work for. I have subbed and last few years drove a salt truck. Yes they use gps but it is more for payroll than tracking you. The good equipment thing is a good statement the problem is they dont have enough mechanics for how big they are.


----------



## steveb75

*still hiring?*

Checking in, email also sent.


----------



## Rangers recover

Is tovar look for this year?


----------



## Sawboy

I would bet they are looking. As an aside, I can echo what HarleyJeff and Dodge2500 said. They are fantastic to deal with. Pay is on time, invoices don't get nit picked or disputed with silliness, my route manager was outstanding, and the girls in the office are top notch.


----------



## JustJeff

I worked for them last year again, and again had zero issues. They don't let subs sit on the sidelines. As a matter of fact, I don't believe they even did ANY of their plowing with employees last Winter. Their plow trucks sat unless they had spreaders in them and then they were used for salting only. Strictly subs for plowing. Since I have a spreader in my truck, I got plenty of hours, especially during clean-up the day after an event. I can't say what their pay scale is, because different people get paid different wages. The longer you've been with them, or the more equipment you have, the more you get. The better you are the more hours you get.


----------

